# No blocks at DLA5



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone getting offers? I had a 3 hour Thursday and did my 1 reserved yesterday. I usually get 2 a day at least 4-5 days a week. Now I'm seeing nothing.

Just saw 1 offer but usually see whole screen full most mornings


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Over 20 came up but I can't catch one. Guess there's blocks at least.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Theres way too many blocks at DLA9. Increased rates went up as high $22/hr a couple hours ago. School is back in session and its getting quite crazy. I expected this though. August thru January is gonna be quite busy.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Guess tomorrow is supposed to be super busy. I stopped by to make a return and talked to the warehouse guys.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm just doing my best not to get fired (un-partnered) between now and Christmas, and hoping for good driving weather this winter to make some bank.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Your almost giving me the idea they should on board more drivers.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They are over saturated again. I don't understand why they bring on more when they have so many. I guess for the busy times. But now, things aren't so busy and not seeing as many blocks. The ones I do are gone in half a second. It's been a slow week for me.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got an email today saying more blocks available than ever before in Riverside. That was strange. Worded it like we are going to be getting busier. That would be great if I can catch any blocks and after these days of 110 degrees and up. Too hot for afternoon blocks this week.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well that's why there's more blocks than ever before, drivers are bursting into flames out in the parking lot!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That's the truth lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Same thing for the LA WH's...


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I got an email today saying more blocks available than ever before in Riverside. That was strange. Worded it like we are going to be getting busier. That would be great if I can catch any blocks and after these days of 110 degrees and up. Too hot for afternoon blocks this week.


More blocks available because today because most of the PM blocks were 3 hr blocks. Heard there are going to be more and more 3 hr PM blocks vs 4 hr. Kind of the same with the AM ... more 3 and 3.5hr blocks vs 4hr. Shorter blocks = less packages to deliver = more drivers. Looks like DLA5 is trying out things with a goal to minimize or get rid of 4hr blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I actually picked up a 4 hour this morning. I was shocked. Saw the 3 hours yesterday for 4-7 but wasn't worth it in this heat.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The problem with the 4 and 430 is the way they are spread out. Mostly they are redeliveries and from several routes. Might only be 15 or 20 but takes as long or longer than a 4 hour morning route with 50 deliveries. Not worth it for a 54 dollar route.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't play with those any more. Go-backs suck.

Around here we get some nice 2.5 and 3 hr evening blocks (5:30 or later) that are just 10 or 15 stops all in the same subdivision, maybe 15 miles away. High speed, low drag -- I like those. Usually find an interesting new place to grab a bite on the way back home too.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I actually picked up a 4 hour this morning. I was shocked. Saw the 3 hours yesterday for 4-7 but wasn't worth it in this heat.


Was it for the 11-3? I saw that 4 hour drop this morning after 930-10-1030 blocks dropping at 3.5hrs. There are still 4hrs daily, but they are becoming limited. I have a reserved 10am tomorrow that 4hrs. Over the past few weeks, my one reserved is always 4hrs. When picking up same day, I've only been getting 3.5hrs (for the day) and 3hrs (for the night). I also saw the 24hr drop for a 4p tomorrow was a 3hr block (so maybe no more 4hr 24hr next day drops).



Movaldriver said:


> The problem with the 4 and 430 is the way they are spread out. Mostly they are redeliveries and from several routes. Might only be 15 or 20 but takes as long or longer than a 4 hour morning route with 50 deliveries. Not worth it for a 54 dollar route.


Not all routes are like that for the 4 or 430. T routes are Same Day and not really spread out except for a few zones in Riverside and if you get South Corona towards Lake Elsinore. At times you might get one or two packages on a T route that are miles away from the bulk of drops, but for most part, the route is really not that bad IMHO. Yesterday I had 16 drops (19 packages) and tonight I had 11 drops (12 packages). Both were 3 hr blocks starting at 4pm and I was home around 6pm. I would have finished in under a hour tonight, but the warehouse gave me 2 packages not in my T route zone and basically said the two were on the way where my route was. Those two drops took me 45 min and it was still about a 15 minute drive after those two drops to get to my actual zone. It's the sh*t like that, that throws off what could be a sweet night route, but really can't complain when still knocking it out in 2 hrs or less.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone see that 4hr 8pm to 12am block tonight just after 7pm? LOL. Hellllllllll NO!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Those two drops took me 45 min and it was still about a 15 minute drive after those two drops to get to my actual zone. It's the sh*t like that, that throws off what could be a sweet night route, but *really can't complain when still knocking it out in 2 hrs or less*.


Someone who gets it. ^^^^


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Some of the 4 or 430 take me longer than the morning routes. Yes it's usually under 4 hours but the driving is all over the place. Uses more gas than the mornings. I'll probably start doing them again once the temperature gets below 100. The best days are doing a morning 4 hour then straight to early afternoon 4 hour back to back. This week I'm not even trying no way I'm doing a 1-4 or something like that it's too miserable outside

Zoom zoom no I did a 930 am 4 hour block. This morning I had a screen full of available 4 hours so took 930 again. I'm taking the earliest available.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya had one of those yesterday. 10 stops but 4 pac's to a college, yet the mail room was a half a mile away from where the map was taking me. Took 2 people and a bathroom break to finally figure it out. duh... Then there was 20 other pac's there too. Ugh,  The time when one needs delivery instructions there isn't any and yet we get deactivated over it. Oh the irony.

I didn't care to much cause I knew that the longer I took the less traffic i would have to sit in going home plus only six more stops. Oh and b4 that, it wasn't until 20 after I get into the wh and with traffic getting to Azusa from Chino. I was an hour plus for the first stop. 

It's suppose to be a cool 92 in Irvine so I took an 3.5 / 11am, then see friends / lyft afterwords.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Used to.be a ton of 4 and 430 routes but lately only seeing one of each


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm missing an accepted block for friday and the calendar has been reset. wtf?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you swipe forward to September?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Not until just now. Nothing. Emailed support see what BS they say.

An Irvine one showed for 430. I'm not doing Irvine tomorrow. Had all business' again today, wasn't to bad. Still took 3 of the 3.5. It was 99* @ 2pm.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I actually got A4 hour for this morning. I think I've figured out the latest block drop pattern. Of course it will charge now lol. Let me know what happens Amsoil... I'm very curious. That's complete crap.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't know if my notes are going to hold up on the phishing part. Chino / Irvine blocks were so easy to get. They trans me back to DLA5. I kind of thought that maybe what was happening.

It's just weird how they did it, as another Irvine showed. What if I accepted one of those. Then the email @2:45am.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Ooh! Welcome back


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Some of the 4 or 430 take me longer than the morning routes. Yes it's usually under 4 hours but the driving is all over the place. Uses more gas than the mornings. I'll probably start doing them again once the temperature gets below 100. The best days are doing a morning 4 hour then straight to early afternoon 4 hour back to back. This week I'm not even trying no way I'm doing a 1-4 or something like that it's too miserable outside
> 
> Zoom zoom no I did a 930 am 4 hour block. This morning I had a screen full of available 4 hours so took 930 again. I'm taking the earliest available.


I sold everyone at dtla 5 the block grabber. You said you didn't need it now there getting all the work and your not. The grabber insures you blocks when it gets slow or saturated



amazonflexguy said:


> I sold everyone at dtla 5 the block grabber. You said you didn't need it now there getting all the work and your not. The grabber insures you blocks when it gets slow or saturated


Anyone can grab blocks when it's busy. When it slows those who have block grabber get all the blocks. You know who they are because it's the same guys everyay getting the 9to1 and 1to 5 shift


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm honestly still wondering about Amazon's view on this. They don't seem to ever give a solid answer on where they stand on auto grabbers. I personally choose not to go that route but can understand why so many people do it.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Fire west of Beaumont looks like Live Oak Canyon. Going to mess up our routes big time. So sad that area is beautiful


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

A nice drive doing Yuciapa and some beautiful homes back in there too.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Beaumont and Yucaipa are my favorite routes. I received no reserved blocks yesterday but was sent a reserved block offer this morning.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Evacuation on Live Oak Canyon burning between the 10 freeway and Live Oak Canyon Road it's so sad


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The roads are all open again. Drove through last night. What a mess!


----------

